# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Veneer question

## purple girl

Hi guys,
One of my students is making a thing called a 'cajon' (pronounced ka-hon - with a very glottyl/throaty sound on the h - it's a south american percussion instrument) as a major project for Design & Technology.  He needs to source 4mm ply with either a birch or beech veneer face.
Can anyone suggest where he might get this in Sydney (we're at Parramatta)
cheers & thanks
PG

----------


## Claw Hama

You may be able to order it in through Mr Ply & Wood or somewhere similar.

----------


## purple girl

The young man in question tells me he's tried Mr Ply & Wood and has had no joy.

----------


## watson

G'day,
The blokes on our "sister" or "brother" forum at MUSICAL INSTRUMENTS - Woodwork Forums may be able to help with specific suppliers.

----------

